# davduckman2010



## Wildthings (Mar 24, 2021)

Anybody heard or know how he is doing. He hasn't been on here in quite awhile. He always had some nice wood and good threads!
@davduckman2010

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## phinds (Mar 24, 2021)

Since he hasn't been here in 4+ years, I'd say he's gone from here for good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 25, 2021)

If I recall, he had indicated he was injured in some type of accident. Perhaps it was more serious than not. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2021)

I've reached out to him but he never returned my calls. Pretty strange since we where friends and spent some time together at his place milling wood and bbq'ing. What ever hes doing now I wish him well, we had good times together at his place.
There is one thing I have learned about this site, people come and people go. For many reasons. People loose interest in wood working or the site, life events happen, new hobbies take over etc. It is what it is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 27, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> I've reached out to him but he never returned my calls. Pretty strange since we where friends and spent some time together at his place milling wood and bbq'ing. What ever hes doing now I wish him well, we had good times together at his place.
> There is one thing I have learned about this site, people come and people go. For many reasons. People loose interest in wood working or the site, life events happen, new hobbies take over etc. It is what it is.



Greg, can you reach out to him again. I miss that guy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 27, 2021)

I miss him too. Miss our phone calls and conversations and the good times we spent together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

